

Ryman Eco – The world's most beautiful sustainable font - atdrummond
http://www.rymaneco.co.uk/

======
dfc
Awesome idea. Unfortunately the claim about being 100% free is about price and
not speech:

    
    
      3.2 You shall not alter, merge, modify, adapt, translate or decompile,
          reverse engineer, disassemble, or otherwise reduce the Licensed Fonts
          to a human-perceivable form.

------
jdonaldson
If the authors really want to sell us on the font, they'll use it in the body
of the text that describes it. I really don't think this would work for body
text, which is where the majority of the ink ends up.

The font is too jarring, so I guess if you wanted to advertise how sustainable
you were being by using it, people would notice from the font alone.

